# few questions about some strains..



## ozzy~305~ (Apr 3, 2007)

is white widow an easy first grow?also any information about big bud??..and is blueberry a high yielder?


----------



## Hick (Apr 3, 2007)

WW can be a li'l picky about nutes, but not a difficult plant..IMO.
 Big bud...hit up syoneybud.. he had a li'l grow of it.
BB CAN be a big yielder with the right pheno, but BB can be a rather difficult strain for beginners.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 3, 2007)

I think they are both a lil picky. There are much better strains for a new grower IMO,,,55


----------

